# My show got the axe!



## Aquilah (Jan 31, 2007)

I know, I'm probably the only one on this site that watches Passions LOL! I don't even care if it's cheesy 99.9% of the time, but it's good nonetheless IMHO. I just found out it got the axe! I've been so elsewhere, I haven't really been paying the show attention. So, yeah... It's over as of August in order to make room for a 4th hour of the Today Show! WTF is that?! Anyway! Hopefully another channel picks it up! If nothing else, tie up all loose ends, and put the full 8 seasons out on DVD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 31, 2007)

I watched it for a couple years when it first started, but I had to stop because it got to be WAY too ridiculous with the luis and sheridan plot - them always being 2 feet away and not noticing each other bc they were looking in the wrong direction or something. You know the part I'm talking about! And Teresa was such a whiny little punk, I couldn't stand her. Whatever happened to her anyway? Sorry they're canceling it though. That show had a lot of potential.


----------



## Nox (Jan 31, 2007)

Aquilah,

You're not the only Passions Fan here on MuT :laughing:

I love the outright cheesiness and ridiculous plots of Passions. Actually, I think it's more fun to read the updates than it is to watch it. Since I don't get a chance to watch it ever, I always read about, and the good thing is that I get to read the detailed recap one day ahead of time. Apparently, in Canada, they are always one episode ahead of us.

I always read the recaps here TV Mega Site

And also, I like to get spoilers her Soap Opera Fan


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL i cant stand that show but i still watch it. lol I watch it once a month and im still caught up.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww! I've watched that show since it started (when I get a chance). Who needs a 4th hour of GMA? I hope there's a good ending.


----------



## SwtValina (Jan 31, 2007)

Whattttt?? Passions getting canned?? Im so sad. I used to watch that show all the time and still watch it like once a month. I cant believe it, it was on for like 7 years


----------



## luxotika (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, I am a Passions fan and not afraid to admit it. Very sad that it is being canceled! This is the first that I have heard of it. BoOhoO!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 31, 2007)

I used to be a HUGE passions fan. then it got a bit too cheesy and boring so i stopped watching it. Its sad, though


----------



## Manda (Jan 31, 2007)

Same as Fever, I used to watch it, then it got too ridiculous. When I see the previews its like OMG theyre just NOW getting together? or wasntthis the same story line 2 years ago? I do watch Days though, I've been watching that since schh probably 3 or 4, with my mom.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG! Sorry, Aquilah, but that show had to be put out of its misery! I used to like it and then it became like Days of our Lives where the storyline just goes absolutely no where or it just goes in circles! I mean, is Teresa still obsessing over Ethan? And Ivy obsessing over the cop dude? And Whitney still confused about Chad? Ugh! Ok, I'll run away now! LOL


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 31, 2007)

I read that Days is being cancelled in 2009 bu tmaybe if they get more ratings they will keep them. I dont understand how american soaps last for decades!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww....Passions, I remember watching that wayyy back. lol, that lil Timmy kid who was Tabitha's doll (I think that's his name) used to creep me out. The whole Teresa being obsessed with Ethan, and the whole Sheridan and Luis ordeal? Haha, It got way too cheesy after that and I couldn't stand watching it anymore. Not to mention you're not missing much if u tune in 3 wks later and they're still on the same plot :lol:


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 31, 2007)

I've never really been in to Soap Opera's except for Days of Our Lives, but I think my grandmother may watch Passions. It's one of her "stories" as she calls it. I'll have to give her the heads up because she won't know what to think when it stops coming on.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 31, 2007)

That show is still on?


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 31, 2007)

Okay, so I did some poking... The Sci-Fi channel doesn't even carry it anymore... I remember about a year ago they started from the first episode and went straight through, yet I doubt they've already shown 7 years worth! As of yet, no one has offered to pick it up, so it could be it's not continued on another channel. Everyone was just recently notified of this like January 16th too! This stinks! I'm so very saddened!

BTW, for any current fans who don't catch it during the day or tape it, you can watch full episodes on the NBC site. You can watch the episode of the day as of 6pm PST/9pm EST, and I think they have a week's worth up.

Yes, Teresa is still obsessing, but Gwen left Ethan last Thursday... Jared had proposed to Teresa, and she accepted, but I dunno what's going on now cause it looks like T &amp; E might get back together. Alas, there's all sorts of theories and rumors as to how the last few months will be. If nothing else, I just hope loose ends are tied up!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 31, 2007)

i really hate Teresa and Ethan lol but we have to know when she finally tells him lil ethan is his kid!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 31, 2007)

my sister used to watch this show.

i dont really understand the appeal of soap operas.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 31, 2007)

I used to watch it too, but I work when it's on so only on holidays. Same with Days of our lives, I actually used to tape both of the shows and watch them later. But I havent in probably a year


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 31, 2007)

Dang, they thought a 4th hour of the Today show would get better ratings than Passions? That's just cold. lol.


----------



## Manda (Jan 31, 2007)

I hope Days doesn't get cancelled, I take my lunch at 1p, just so I can watch it! haha. Know what soap I liked, Sunset Beach, Passions was the soap that took its place, I really liked SB.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 31, 2007)

I remember Sb lol but i never watched it.


----------



## skeletonxQueen (Jan 31, 2007)

I know this is about Passions, but noooo they can't take away Days!!! What am I gonna watch after GH and I've already watched that episode of Futurama???

But I watched Passions when it first came out, but had to quit because it came on during school and I tried to watch it again this summer, but it was so outrageous I just couldn't.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 31, 2007)

There's rumor about Days being cancelled, but I dunno cause I think they signed for at least another year...


----------



## dime (Feb 1, 2007)

I watched Passions when it first came on but couldnt get into it, the only soap I watch is the Young &amp; The Restless :sheep:


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 1, 2007)

yeah i read they have until 2009. NBC i think is the one channel that cancels the most soaps. I remember Another World before Days but never watched it.


----------



## pure25honey (Feb 1, 2007)

it's about time (no offense) i watched it every now and then but that show was so hokey i can't believe it was on as long as it was


----------



## bella1342 (May 10, 2007)

omg... i'm the last person to find this out. I had no clue... I watch this show too. Not everyday, but I'd say at least 3 times a week. I'm upset now. I think lately the show got so good. I love it because it is so bizarre. 4 hours of the today show? wth is that about?


----------



## dcole710 (May 10, 2007)

Hey I'm totally late on this one too! I love passions it's my number one guilty pleasure! It's so bad and cheesy I can't help but watch to see what ridiculousness is next! My college roommate got me hooked on it my freshman year and I've been watching it whenever i can or on the website ever since! That sucks. I can't believe I didn't know!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 10, 2007)

I heard that the show can still be viewed on nbc.com


----------



## luxotika (May 10, 2007)

I have also heard that it being canceled that it is just a rumor. Who knows though!


----------



## farris2 (May 11, 2007)

wow that soap was on for a long time


----------



## CandyApple (May 14, 2007)

Omg.....that show is still running?


----------



## emily_3383 (May 14, 2007)

Actually i read if you have DirectTV that they will still run new episodes so its not really cancelled.


----------

